# Double Whammy



## presurcukr (Mar 2, 2011)

Two of my girls have eggs !!!


----------



## Xenomorph (Mar 2, 2011)

gratz! you are too lucky! They are Wild Catch?


----------



## redrumpslump (Mar 2, 2011)

What species of pede is this?

Matt


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 2, 2011)

redrumpslump said:


> What species of pede is this?
> 
> Matt


Scolopendra subspinipes

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




Xenomorph said:


> gratz! you are too lucky! They are Wild Catch?


Wild caught as juveniles captive breed with my male.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 2, 2011)

Cool...CB orange leg beasties...a personal favorite of mine as far as largish, sporadically available 'pedes are concerned.


----------



## moose35 (Mar 2, 2011)

presurcukr said:


> Wild caught as juveniles captive breed with my male.


are you sure about that?
please be honest



moose


----------



## afs rock (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on the eggs


----------



## micheldied (Mar 2, 2011)

moose35 said:


> are you sure about that?
> please be honest
> 
> 
> ...


What is so suspicious about that?

Anyways, congrats on the eggs!:clap:


----------



## beetleman (Mar 2, 2011)

awesome! good luck:clap:these are my old time favorite pedes(have some myself) ,this sp. is very well known to eat the eggs,try not to disturb the moms too much,but you already know that,hey rob keep me in mind if the babies do well,not that i need anymore..........but a baby red,yeah..why not.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 2, 2011)

beetleman said:


> awesome! good luck:clap:these are my old time favorite pedes(have some myself) ,this sp. is very well known to eat the eggs,try not to disturb the moms too much,but you already know that,hey rob keep me in mind if the babies do well,not that i need anymore..........but a baby red,yeah..why not.


:clap: My sentiments exactly Pete! Put me down for 3 if they live:drool: Good job.


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 3, 2011)

Just to update this one 
Mom #1











Mom #2











As you can they are about 1 week apart in growth about the time between the pairing with my male(R.I.P.) If anyone has an adult male please let me know


----------



## JanPhilip (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats on the eggs hatching, you seem to have two loving moms  Nice pictures too.


----------



## stingray (Apr 4, 2011)

CONGRATS and great pics!


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 10, 2011)

latest pic's the babies are getting big.


----------



## beetleman (Apr 11, 2011)

:drool:mmmmm......they look yummy,alittle tomato sauce and whalla.hey rob you should see the baby bluerings....like little blueberry gummie pedes


----------



## stingray (Apr 11, 2011)

They are growing nicely and look great. You should be a very proud poppa. :clap:


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 23, 2011)

*Update*

Plings are showing color !!


----------



## DawnW (Apr 23, 2011)

That is so cute, congrats! 

I've never seen centipedes with eggs before, had no idea they done that. I love how they hold on to them!


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 23, 2011)

Awe. If I wasn't terrified of them enough NOT to kill the large ones on sight; I'd keep them. lol.


----------



## khil (Apr 24, 2011)

so ******* bad***


----------



## DawnW (Apr 24, 2011)

They freak me out a bit, they kinda look mean. But the more I visit this board the more I find myself checking out UK classifieds for them


----------



## beetleman (Apr 24, 2011)

presurcukr said:


> Plings are showing color !!


:clap:LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 24, 2011)

DawnW said:


> They freak me out a bit, they kinda look mean. But the more I visit this board the more I find myself checking out UK classifieds for them


I get you. I mean they're pretty and sorta adorable. But they scare the bejezus out of me.


----------



## DawnW (Apr 25, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> I get you. I mean they're pretty and sorta adorable. But they scare the bejezus out of me.


Hehe, exactly. I was showing my other half this thread last night, in preparation for some appearing in my collection. Not that he really notices when new things appear 

But he does think these pics are uber cool 

presurcukr - looking forward to the next pics very much!


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 25, 2011)

*Just about done !*

Soon to be off on their own. Full color now and just about done.


----------



## Spam010 (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats ) so adorable


----------



## presurcukr (May 3, 2011)

And she is up and eating 










anyone want babies pm me


----------



## Xenomorph (May 3, 2011)

sooooo beautiful !!!


----------



## ILoveBHO (May 4, 2011)

^ x2 man! Just amazing~


----------



## DawnW (May 4, 2011)

That is so cool. I want babies! I suspect there may be a slight problem with that though


----------

